
Meet the drain sock – a simple pollution solution taking the world by storm - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-06-09/drain-sock-kwinana-pollution-solution-takes-world-by-storm/11190266
======
golem14
They just should have called it the thneed. Oh well...

